# pallet and reclaimed wood projects..first post



## BKWoodworking21 (Feb 24, 2015)

Gonna try this again..here are two chest and a bench I recently made


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you are off to a good start!*

They will be nice when finished. Have you considered putting a glass top in the lowered portion on top? It would make a nice dresser surface and level out the top at the same time, still leaving enough natural wood exposed to be cool. :yes:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice projects and the materials are priced just right!!


----------



## Eurotrsh (Jan 5, 2013)

I like that chest the bottom one, looks fairly simple. How is it assembled?

Thanks,

Dan


----------

